# Sheppach Tiger wet/dry grinder VS Tormek



## redfishsc (Dec 14, 2007)

I ran across this little fellow today, looking at various sharpening options. I had settled on the Jet or maybe a Tormek if I want to go bonkers and spend more money than I have sense. 

I found this puppy for $150, new, and it has good reviews. I will mostly be sharpening bowl gouges and skew chisels with it. 
 At HALF the price of the Delta and nearly 1/3 of of the Tormek, this may be a real good deal. It is also made in Germany.
Anyone else use it?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BOLGE4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 14, 2007)

I dont use this but I have a sheppach Lathe and I am more than happy with the quality. Lathe has 10 speeds. 3/4 hp motor, 360 degree rotation headstock and reverse turning for under Â£300 ($600 approx)
The only problems that showed up were a blown capacitor ( Immediatly replaced by company) so as for the company I would certainly deal with them again


PS

As far as I can see that is a VERY good price for it


----------



## R2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I've seen some opinions on these and the other  wet stone sharpening sharpening set ups. Seems to me that there is a lot of nonsense written and to me the Tormek, while clearly the best, is grossly over priced. I've run into several people who have bought Scheppach or Jet and use the Tormek jigs to great effect.
Put it this way, In the land of Oz we have a GM car ( and I guess it is genetically modified ) called a Holden. A very good car by any yardstick.
At half the price of asmall engined 3 series BMW I don't think there is any competition but if you like snob value there is.[][]


----------



## fernhills (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, they have it at 179,i saw it a few weeks ago at 118 on amazon,i had it on cart,went away for weekend came back and it was back on at 299 darn ,i missed it,draggin my feet to buy tormech,glad this came up again,gonna buy it. Carl


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 14, 2007)

Just ordered it. Got it, the Tormek Fingernail jig, Skew jig, and toolrest for $340. Can't beat that.


----------



## fernhills (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, I just ordered it to,have to wait and see about jigs yet. Carl


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 15, 2007)

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Fred (Dec 16, 2007)

I did a Google search for "Scheppach Tiger 2000" and got several results (naturally). I looked at many of them and settled down on the one over at Sawmill Creek Forum. Go to http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=29214 and read every word that Mike Wenzloff posted. He sells the Tormek and is quite frank about the differences between the two machines.

Having been a more than satisfied customer of Tormek for several years now I honestly would consider the Tormek to definitely be far, far superior to most every other type of sharpening machine available. The Tormek is definitely worth the cost differences in every aspect when doing a comparison.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 16, 2007)

I just read the sawmill creek thread. at least he first page.
At first my thinking was that there is a big difference here for the pro and the hobbiest. Is a hobbiest really going to use any stone enough to wear it out? Then I realized, about three years ago I needed an inexpensive way to sharpen my tools. I bought a slow speed wet grinder from harbor freight.
I did notice that stone wearing really fast. I didn't even use it for a year and lost about a half inch of stone diameter. looking around for a replacement, (thinking I would need one fairly soon) I found out that the center hole is not standard size. I now own a wolverine. so the stone size and width and wear comments are probably good advice to listen to. not sure what I think of the power comment.


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 16, 2007)

Fred erick.  The most relevant point about your comment is the he SELLS TORMEK. As stated later on in that thread it is impossible for him to have an unbiased opinion. He isnt exactly going to put himself out of a job by admitting or even suggesting that ANY other tool is as good as his Tormek.in fact he will point out and exagerate where possible the differences between the machines to the detriment of any machine but the tormek.

Now I do not own any of these machines but when it comes to making a choise I will seek impartial advice.


----------



## fernhills (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, well my machine came in today,i have to say that it is not all that bad..I did a check on one thing and that was,, someone did a reveiw and said they could put a 140lb weight on the tormek and it wouldn`t stop tormeks wheel,and all he had to was put two fingers on the scheppach and he could stop it,well thats not true..i almost stood on it and i couldn`t stop it..now if the nut that holds the wheel loosens up a bit you can stop it,he shoulda checked the nut but he just passed it on by cause he sells TORMEK.  Carl


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 18, 2007)

Well  I dropped some VERY heavy hints ( ie. Hey honey look at this GREAT sharpening tool, it's just what I need in my workshop,Christmas is next week) well you know what I mean. So here's hoping I will be sharpening some tools on boxing day


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, mine showed up Monday and I set it up Tuesday. 

Overall I like it for the price. 

Couple of notes about the Sheppach. It gets the job done. With the universal jig that comes with it, I sharpened my standard wood chisel to a VERY razor-sharp (hair-shaving, literally) edge in just a few minutes. The machine works good once you set it up.

1) The Tormek is grotesquely overpriced, even before the ridiculous $500 T7 came out(I know this has nothing to do with the Sheppach but it's still IMO the biggest observation of this whole group of machines). 


2)The Sheppach is an 8" wheel, the Tormek is a 10. One point for Tormek. The Sheppach is $180 instead of $500. Figuring one point per dollar difference, that's 320 points for the Sheppach. So far the score is 1 (T) to 320 (S).

3) The Sheppach has a strong enough motor. Two fingers will NOT stop this machine unless you are Shaq or Shrek, but it doesn't quite have the torque of the Tormek (I have used a Tormek but only as a "demo"). One point for Tormek. Score, 2(T) to 320(S).

4) The Toolrest for the Sheppach fit into the machine rather tightly, I had to ream the holes out a tad with a round file. Score one for Tormek. Score is 3(T) to 320(S).

5) The can of honing compound that comes with the Sheppach is very hard to open, but once you get it open, it is reallly easy to dump all over the floor[B)]. But on the brite side, the compound is very effective. I think the Tormek comes with a more user-friendly squeeze bottle. Score 4(T) to 320(S). 


6) The user guide for the Sheppach is crudely translated from German. There is a big sticker on the front of the machine with the typcal warnings, one of which says "Do not use in DUMP locations" (maybe damp? it's a wet dry grinder!). Score 5 for Tormek, 320 for the Sheppach.

I could go on about a few other items, but I think at best the Tormek will score, at best, 10 points for overall quality build, but for the part-time penturner, the Sheppach is the landslide winner with 320 points, lol. 

Again, to reiterate, if you want supreme durability and reputation and have deep pockets, the Tormek is for you. Otherwise, if you are an average Joe but want some of the same capabilities of the Tormek or simply something to supplement your current grinder, the Sheppach IS A GREAT DEAL. It just has some flaws that you must iron out.


----------



## dbriski (Dec 19, 2007)

If your giving 1 point for every dollar difference, i think the Tormek should get 1 point per inch of wheel, so it gets 2 points for the 10" wheel!


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 19, 2007)

So you only get 1 point per inch   Hmmmmm.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2007)

It's not the size that counts, it's how you use...um.. how well it gets the job done.
I would like to see a comparison of tools sharpened on the two machines.
Other than that the leading question in my mind is how often wheels will have to be replaced, there cost, and there availability?


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 19, 2007)

The absolute lowest price I've seen on Amazon for the JET sharpener is $229.49 w/ free shipping. I often see it on sale for $250 w/ free shipping.  That's still $100 more than the Sheppach but maybe that's money well spent?


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> It's not the size that counts, it's how you use...um.. how well it gets the job done.
> I would like to see a comparison of tools sharpened on the two machines.
> Other than that the leading question in my mind is how often wheels will have to be replaced, there cost, and there availability?



A skew chisel AND a spindle gouge that will very, very easily shave the hair off of your arm should be sufficient. 

As far as wheel life, considering the wheel was about half the price of the Tormek wheel (partly due to being a smaller wheel) even a somewhat quicker deterioration isn't a big deal.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2007)

My Tormek wheel is now just over 6".   So, it has to be replaced regularly (every 4-5 years) if you turn pens 3-4 hours every night and 10 or so hours a day on weekends.

I'm sure MOST hobbyists turn more than I do, but this may help in determining life.

(oh, and I never drain the water - replace occassionally, but never drain, so the wheel probably wears more cause it's always damp).


----------



## drayman (Dec 22, 2007)

well i have had the large tormek (1 LARGE AND 1 SMALL IN UK ) for 4 years now.i do a hell of a lot of sharpening and i am still on the original wheel, now a friend got a jet when they first came out and he has already replaced a wheel, not bad to say he does not use it as often as me.in my opinion the tormek will last the hobbyist a lifetime, but i dont think the scheppach will even get close. just my 2 peneth ( cents )worth.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2007)

Drayman,

Just a quick note, one pence will do - equals two cents, these days!!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it one pence or one penny???

Is pence plural of penny in UK???


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Is it one pence or one penny???
> 
> Is pence plural of penny in UK???



One penny, two pence


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank-you!

So, "A penny for your thoughts" does equal your "two cents worth", as long as we do the international monetary thing!![:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Thank-you!
> 
> So, "A penny for your thoughts" does equal your "two cents worth", as long as we do the international monetary thing!![:0][:0][:0][:0]



Sorry Ed, but a penny for MY thoughts is much more valuable than YOUR two cents worth. [}]( Couldn't resist  )


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2007)

No problem, Skippy.

You are entitled to your underinformed opinion.

As you gain experience and wisdom, you will understand the nuggets I have offered that have, so far, been beyond your grasp.  (Confusedus say!)


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm not sure all this jibberjabber is worth a nickel, so here's a quarter, call someone who cares. 

Buy the Sheppach, a penny saved is a penny earned. 


Hey big man let me hold a dollar


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 25, 2007)

Bad news guys.. I have just discovered I have been using blunt tools all this time. My good wife listened to my not so subtle hint and bought the scheppach Tiger 2000 ( The 2500 was out of stock). Got it this morning and was playing around sharpening my 1" Skew chisel.

Boy is it now sharp. I am embaresed to say that it is at least twice as sharp as it was previously and that was me just trying it out


----------



## loglugger (Dec 25, 2007)

Ther is a new 10" wet grinder kit 90 RPM   Grizzly.com
T10010 introductory price $169.95
Have fun
Bob


----------

